# chances?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

What are the chances to re-sign Raef LaFrentz. I think the teams should re-sign him. He may not be the big guy to win in the west, but he is a very very good player, and he will help the team terounsly. 

<a href="http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein/1401883.html">http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein/1401883.html</a>


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> What are the chances to re-sign Raef LaFrentz. I think the teams should re-sign him. He may not be the big guy to win in the west, but he is a very very good player, and he will help the team terounsly.
> 
> <a href="http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein/1401883.html">http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein/1401883.html</a>


I guess it all depends on if Nellie wants him back. I really think Cuban would do anything Nellie wants as long as they progress towards that ring that they all want.

Raef is a solid player and played well for the Mavs when he came over. There aren't many "big" men who want to play center against the muscle-enhanced Shaq. Most of them are content to stay outside and who can blame them? If Raef is willing and courageous enough to go up against Shaq, then any team should want to keep him, imo.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Hope the Raptors get him


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Vinsanity *
> Hope the Raptors get him


Nothign against the Raptors, I hope Raef does not go to Toronto.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

If Cuban has it his way, Raef will re-sign for the Max.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *MAVSFAN *
> If Cuban has it his way, Raef will re-sign for the Max.


I like what inside hoops said about Raef. 

<a href="http://www.insidehoops.com/nbafreeagents.shtml">Raef</a>


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> 
> 
> I like what inside hoops said about Raef.
> ...


Did you noticed on the article, they had Raef playing for Sac town. When he ever played for the Kings? At first I thought that was the top team to sign him. I think they should fix that, should they?


----------

